

Challenge HN: Can we please solve the 'voting online' problem? - EJE

After reading the recent report from Mary Meeker (http://tcrn.ch/gowSqd), I am more convinced than ever that we need to change the demographics of our career based elected officials. Our politicians need to run their country as a startup, lean, failing fast and agile.  During lunch, I saw that more than 70% of Americans on a CNN poll, cared more about medicare and social security than reducing the deficit.  Can we please figure out a way to securely vote online? If we can do our taxes online, why can we not vote? This is the only way to change the landscape of elected officials and promote voting from the younger generations.
======
3dFlatLander
The results of the 2016 presidential election were officially called into
question today. A committee was formed to look into possible corporate
sponsorship of the botnet, which is estimated to have tampered with the
ballots of at least 17 million voters. Flying aboard the Monsanto Air
Fortress, President Elect Sarah Palin addressed concerned Americans, asserting
that the investigation was nothing more than left-wing extremists constructing
a smear campaign.

------
ig1
You can't make voting-from-home secure, someone at home could always show how
they voted to a third party (allowing vote selling) or be forced to vote in a
particular way (by someone standing next to them with a gun.

The current vote-in-booth solution solves both of these problems.

It's not the only way to promote voting, if you want everyone to vote then
just make it compulsory.

------
petervandijck
A country shouldn't be run as a startup. Most startups fail.

------
maresca
There are two sites I know of so far dedicated to online voting.

My site: <http://www.openpoll.us> (shameless plug, still needs a ton of work)

Also <http://opengovernment.org/>, they just opened in January.

